# My favorite kind of burl, free!



## norman vandyke (Apr 3, 2017)

Out walking with my kid yesterday. Saw a burl stump outside a house. Knocked on the door and asked if i could have it. "Yes." And now it's mine. 4' across box elder burl. Pretty buggy but I know there's some good wood in there yet and that buggy stuff looks like ant wood but through all that burl. Going to awesome as hybrids.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice score Norm!!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice score, Norm!


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 28, 2017)

You da Man Norm!!! Nice prize!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2017)

Notice how he hid the other side from us...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Notice how he hid the other side from us...



Yes I did. Was thinking the same thing last night. But if I know Norm, it's really good stuff. Can't wait to see some of it dyed blue!


----------

